# Sale on Kobo Arc



## kc8172 (May 15, 2009)

I just got back from Family Christian Bookstore, they have the Kobo Arc on sale for $99. The original price was $299. They also carry the "Mini" and the "glo", these however were not on sale. I just wanted to get the info out in case someone was considering the "Arc tablet".


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

There is a $20 sale on both Kobo Arc & Kobo Aura. Looks like it's a sale for Mother's Day.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Toby said:


> There is a $20 sale on both Kobo Arc & Kobo Aura. Looks like it's a sale for Mother's Day.


In store only, right? I wonder if they even have the Aura in stores.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry for not responding sooner. Just saw this. I think it was for online as well. I don't know what the Kobo normally costs.


----------

